# Site Downtime



## Andy R (Jan 9, 2009)

I wanted to post and let you all know what the issue was and apologize for the inconvenience.  Late last night I asked the server admins to perform some routing maintenance on the database.  This was done very late at night when traffic to the site is at it's lowest.  Although we experienced a couple glitches during the maintenance all seemed well when we checked the sites after it was done.  Apparently at some point in the night a database table crashed and that caused the site not to load.  We are looking into the reason this happened and hopefully will not have any more down time in the foreseeable future.

Once again my apologies for the down time and if you experience any errors or issues please report them here and we will address them ASAP.

Regards,

Andy


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks, Andy.  I actually guessed exactly that - a table crash.  We used to develop and host database sites and had that happen more than once.  Thanks for your diligent efforts to get it back up.


----------



## GB (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know Andy and for getting is back up as soon as you could!


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you Andy.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Andy. Was really not a problem.


----------



## miniman (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you for doing that.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Andy!  As a web-app developer I know how things can go wrong when you least expect it.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Andy... it's prbly a good thing.  Maybe, I'll get some house work done!  lol... naw... I'll think of some other way to fill up my time.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 9, 2009)

Just at 13:38EDT was I able to get onto site. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2009)

pssst, qs, we're in e.s.t..

thanks, andy! i was starting to get dc withdrawals. 



i almost went on a diet!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 9, 2009)

buckytom said:


> pssst, qs, we're in e.s.t..
> 
> thanks, andy! i was starting to get dc withdrawals.
> 
> ...


 
Isn't when we set the clocks back NOT standard, but daylight savings time = EDT?

Don't diet, bt. We wouldn't recognize the avatar!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2009)

just the facts, m'am: EDT – Eastern Daylight Time


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 9, 2009)

_Thank you, bt. DUH! __

__. I had it backward and was looking it up myself._
EST is used during winter in these US states (EDT during summer)


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation. I really wondered why the system crashed.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 10, 2009)

And here I blamed DH for updating my laptop ... whoops!  I owe him a cheesecake now!  Thanks Andy for the fix.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 10, 2009)

buckytom said:


> pssst, qs, we're in e.s.t..
> 
> thanks, andy! i was starting to get dc withdrawals.
> 
> ...


 

D$@*??? I thought we weren't allowed to use profanity on this site??? Gees bucky, this is a family friendly forum...


----------

